
What Happens When We Let Tech Care for Our Aging Parents - anarbadalov
https://www.wired.com/story/digital-puppy-seniors-nursing-homes/
======
bitwize
Upon seeing the title I was reminded of _Rōjin Z_ , an anime I watched about
20 years ago, whose McGuffin was an AI-equipped robotic hospital bed that
could assimilate any machinery it needs to tend to its elderly patient (and
eventually becomes a katamari-like monstrosity of destruction). So I expected
a cautionary tale about runaway tech, dehumanization, etc.

Instead I got... an early prototype of the book from _The Diamond Age_.

------
blacksmith_tb
Very movingly written - I was immediately reminded of Alex Rivera's Sleep
Dealer[1] (the remote exploitation - or is it? - without the drone strikes).

1:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_Dealer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep_Dealer)

------
yehosef
I thought it was going say "Soylent Green"

